

Government looks to increase web surveillance - cubix
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090618/tories_internet_090618/20090618?hub=TopStories

======
cubix
Reading about this made me feel physically ill. I'm going on a trip to China
next month. It seems I'm already there.

~~~
pasbesoin
I realize this comment is in the nature of a quip, but I've been saying for
some time that China (and similar) is/was the prototype.

